# Help! Dysplasia diagnosis



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about the diagnosis. Have you taken him for a second opinion? Did the breeder require a second opinion? I definitely would look into it before spending $8,000 on a hip surgery. Esp in a young dog.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m asking for a second opinion from an ortho specialist. The breeder just asked for all information from the vet.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

First of all, I’m very sorry you’re going through this. That’s a tough thing to deal with even if you weren’t looking at moving your family overseas!

My first response to anything like this (after I beat my forehead against a wall for a while) is to get all of the information I can. Do some research on the veterinary services in Morocco…I assume you’re being relocated for career reasons and whatever company you’re working for should have relocation assistance resources who can help you.

In general, I would think a warmer climate will be easier on Atlas that one that’s cold and wet, as long as it’s not too hot for a long-haired breed like a Golden. As for the sand, I can’t speak specifically to Morocco but at most tides there’s a strip of sand that’s quite firm. If the beach is relatively level he might do just fine.

Is the HD only on the right side and how severe is it? If the pain can be managed, many dogs can learn to accommodate a weak side quite readily, even with stairs. 

How long do you think you’ll be living there? If you’re looking at a three-year deployment or contract you may get him by just fine. As for the potential surgery…if you put away a little money at a time as his emergency surgery fund, worst case you’d be ready and best case he’d never need surgery and you’d have a nice little fund for something else. Even if the HD is bilateral, fixing one hip may still give him great quality of life.

Reading between the lines it sounds like maybe your husband has already decided? If so, it’s probably going to be important that you’re both on the same page if you decide to keep Atlas. He will need to be accommodated, but then, so does any dog, really. Most dogs have something to work around…health, behavior, living conditions, etc. Perfection is rare and hardly guaranteed, right?

A referral to an orthopedist to do a thorough evaluation is a good next step for Atlas. 

My sincere sympathies, to everyone involved.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

The weather in the city where we are relocating is mild like San Diego. Not too cold, not too hot. I’m definitely trying to get a second opinion to get more answers ASAP. I do feel like my husband has decided, but he has also said he will leave it ultimately up to me as it’s my Velcro dog. I heard back from the breeder. He says I have three options: return dog for full refund or future litter more likely by next Summer. Or keep him, neuter and be refunded $900. He says he cannot commit not guarantee he will be able to re home Atlas which makes me upset because I feel like they’ll have to put him down. I also feel like we would be in a similar situation if we cannot afford surgery. I won’t be working once we move so our income will be tighter with less saving room. I don’t think I can make a decision until I have a second opinion. I love my dog so it’s honestly been so hard all day just crying. I know that might sound crazy. I’m just also trying to me realistic about our family dynamic and situation at the same time.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Atlasdog said:


> I love my dog so it’s honestly been so hard all day just crying. I know that might sound crazy


There isn’t a person here who wouldn’t feel exactly the same way, so be kind to yourself, yes?

Many dogs with HD never need surgery or they do well until they are much older. I had a Sheltie/Chow mix with severe bilateral HD and she was just fine until she was almost eight. And even then it was more our decision to pursue surgery than anything changing suddenly.

I send you a hug.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

One other thought…you might contact a Golden rescue group in your area to see if they have resources or experts who could help. It’s almost impossible in many parts of the country to get a rescue Golden, so someone with more time and who could afford potentially having to do surgery might be happy to adopt your boy.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I have an appointment Monday with the orthopedic vet. I’m hoping to get more information so I can figure out what I should do. For now it’s just waiting and praying. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ Can you tell that this dog had bilateral hip dysplasia? 

He did. 

They were graded mild.... and while I had his hips peeked at a few times in his life, they never worsened really.

I managed it with a lot swimming, a lot of walks in the sand, a lot of free exercise, keeping him in good shape and well muscled.... and loving him. 

Only time he limped in his life was when my other dog send him tumbling in a dip and he twisted his back. He always had a chronic issue around his back/shoulders from that injury. His hips were fine. 

He was a fairly active and athletic dog. He loved swimming more than anything. 

I cannot fathom thinking of getting rid of a dog because of hips. It's something that can be managed. It's upsetting and shocking - especially if you paid a lot for a dog with full clearances on his parents, grandparents, great grandparents, and every generation going back many many many years. But it happens. It's why we still check hips/elbows even when the dogs have stellar backgrounds. 

The breeder's reaction seems questionable to me - so on that basis, I would request the refund and keep the dog.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Can you post the radiographs? It may not be all that bad.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes I’ll post the X-rays. Megora that makes me feel so much better. I have been feeling like it’s a death sentence or an awful quality of life which is why I’m seeking out a second opinion. I don’t want another dog. I want my dog. 😔. My dog unfortunately is limping though - but mostly after strenuous exercise or right when he gets up from a nap or in the morning. But once he warms up it’s much better (unless it’s after strenuous exercise). I tried to ask how the staging is on the hips (or even just is it severe mild moderate etc). She couldn’t tell me and stated that they wouldn’t know until he’s closer to two but thought he’d need a replacement when older- but some do fine. It was an emotional roller coaster and I want some one (hopefully this ortho vet) to be more confident in an answer and plan. This is my dog! I need to know what’s going on. She also stated she would give us prescription for a helpful supplement we didn’t get that. He is scheduled to be neutered next Wednesday. I was going to wait until he was older but she stressed it’s better to do now because it would calm him down. I really need advice on that. What are your thoughts? I’ll upload the X-rays. I don’t want to frighten anyone once you see them but he has swallowed a rock that’s working it’s way out. I have large rocks in my garden beds and I had a dog as a child who did the same. I would’ve freaked out over this but I’m so worried about the legs I’m just praying for a rock poop. 😞


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I couldn't Separate with my dog at 9 months. I was way too attached. I would ask for a refund and keep her. The breeder offering a refund for putting pup down is odd to me. I would think they would want pup to be loved and to live


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Atlasdog said:


> I was going to wait until he was older but she stressed it’s better to do now because it would calm him down.


Keeping him intact might be helpful for his hips. You want him to grow nice strong bones and muscles to support where he lacks.

The boy in the picture I posted - he was kept intact all his life.

*Definitely from xrays above, that's at least his right hip popped out. May or may not be what's causing him to limp. There's no clear signs of major bone changes that you'd think would be causing discomfort... maybe Robin (Prism) can see those better....


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

The first pick might not be enough but my personal info is on the right corner. I can try to edit it and black out tonight and upload. I’m about to get dressed for work.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

I wish the lateral view was clearer


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

It’s been a long time since I look at an xray and I will let those here who really are experts give a more knowledgeable opinion, but I will say that his body may be twisted slightly toward his right side which may make the dysplasia look more pronounced. He needs real hip xrays, maybe with sedation, with his legs pulled out straight and his body aligned evenly.

I’m really glad you have that orthopedic consult Monday.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I see his right is out- but he has no arthritic changes, which I'd expect to see -and the right MAY not be as 'out' as we think from this one view, since his knees aren't rotated inwards and that can account for some of the 'out'. .. not that they are healthy hips, he does have dysplasia imo but it might just be mild if it were positioned properly. His legs need to be straight, knees rotated inwards and up, and his spine should be straight. All the spaces should be even right to left. And he needs to start some water therapy.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

These photos were taken with sedation. I’m not sure if or how they positioned him. I’m new to all of this. When I called the ortho vet she said she’d just use them. What should I do? It is his R leg that he limps. I can’t start water therapy now when I move I’ll have access to a pool in about a year or year in a half. But we are on the beach so he will be able to swim.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I can try to upload the photos again tonight to see if that helps with clarity. So everyone is on agreement to hold off on neutering? I just want to do what’s best


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I was also told no arthritic changes but to expect them by year two without surgery.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Your orthopedist will likely have exactly the same reaction to those xrays in terms of positioning and may either be able to extrapolate a diagnosis from them or might ask for new ones.

Is English commonly spoken where you will be living in Morocco? I’m thinking if you can identify a good veterinary resource there ahead of the move your vet could contact them regarding whatever therapies/meds end up working for Atlas?


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

As everyone has said, we’re glad you have a orthopedic appt on Monday. Please keep us posted..David


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Prism, what’s your thought of a posterior dislocation?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Redo radiographs with better positioning at two years old as long as the pain is controlled and decide then. Let me show you a dog with severe dysplasia that is so mildly bothered that nobody realized she was dysplastic until we took a radiograph for fun…to practice getting good positioning lol (you can see how that turned out)









Positioning doesn’t matter here, you can see the major arthritic changes…

The point being, HD is not a death sentence and so many dogs are undetected. It is vital you keep your boy at a health weight and I personally wouldn’t do high impact sports to prevent the arthritis from developing too quickly.
That said THRs are a tough procedure and require a lot of recovery but are good and can improve QOL, even in a dog seemingly asymptomatic. The dog above is going to have a double THR even though she isn’t symptomatic.


----------



## SeaGlassChick (Sep 27, 2020)

Chiming in to agree that HD is not a death sentence. My Jackson will be 10 this summer and has really bad hips (Prism has seen his rads... they are ugly). He also is an incredibly joyful boy and I can’t imagine my life without him. Probably could have used hip replacement but we have managed with meds. He’s the “fun grandpa” to all our foster pups and loves his beach trips! I’d rethink the strenuous exercise for your pup (especially any running on hard surfaces) but let him swim all he wants. Protect those hips especially while he is still growing. Good luck with your follow up appointment and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Here are the photos again. Hope they are clearer.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Oh goodness sorry for double post plus!!! 😬


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I really appreciate you guys and will keep you posted. I love my boy and I’m hoping for better news or an actual plan of action Monday. I don’t think I could replace him for another puppy. I’m happy to read so many good stories but I’m concerned that those pups were just a by chance discovery. My boy limps after exercise and has troubles getting up at times. He seems so happy and doesn’t really limit his movement unless he is limping badly. I’m relieved to hear HD isn’t a death sentence. Today has been so hard but at least I have some hope. What recommendations for exercise? I would prefer specifics. Walking in sand is ok, but not soft sand? Are hills and trails ok? Is free running off leash ok in fields - not fetch obviously but letting him run as he wishes? How long of a walk is too much? Down hill ok? What about steps? My whole house is tile, the house we will be moving into and then later the house building will be tile. Should I grab floor rugs for traction? Do I need a special bed for him? Is tug of war ok? Any and all advice or info would be appreciated or links to resources. Google is endless and seems to only talk about hip replacement. Thanks 😊


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Also what type of meds are you guys using/recommend or are you just following instructions and guidance from dvm?


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

SeaGlassChick said:


> Chiming in to agree that HD is not a death sentence. My Jackson will be 10 this summer and has really bad hips (Prism has seen his rads... they are ugly). He also is an incredibly joyful boy and I can’t imagine my life without him. Probably could have used hip replacement but we have managed with meds. He’s the “fun grandpa” to all our foster pups and loves his beach trips! I’d rethink the strenuous exercise for your pup (especially any running on hard surfaces) but let him swim all he wants. Protect those hips especially while he is still growing. Good luck with your follow up appointment and let us know how it goes!!


Thanks!! Did you guys neuter? It seems that some people chime in not to neuter but all the vets say to do so? I think I’ll keep holding off for now but just curious as what other people decided on and why. Do you have a ballpark figure on monthly med expenses so I can start planning? If not comfortable sharing that’s ok too- I can take it one step at a time and figure it out as we go along.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would not neuter him. He's going to need all the help he can get growing strong bones. And keeping lean. 

I suggest following through with a orthopedic specialist and particularly somebody who will be able to sit down and discuss practical management and alternatives to surgery - but also discuss what surgeries would benefit your dog. That hip being popped out like that makes me wonder if there was a ligament injury or something that happened. I will say that if you are looking at surgery - it would likely only be on that right side (left side of xray pic). It might not be hugely expensive... more like $2500-3500.

Chiropractor might help (I could be wrong and it could be positioning, but his pelvis looks tilted). It's really good that you currently live off a beach - because swimming lots will help. Regular exercise down the road will be just fine. Hills, trails, anywhere.

Orthopedic beds are helpful - but should say I buy these for my dogs anyway. I like them to sleep on cushy beds + their beds are comfy enough I imagine I could sleep on them without getting a crick.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I’ll be moving beachside late July early August. For now I’m by fields, hills, rivers & mountains. I’ll postpone neutering him. I won’t be able to get chiropractic care where I’m headed. Why would surgery be cheaper? I thought all total hip replacements were close to 6-8k?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Atlasdog said:


> I’ll be moving beachside late July early August. For now I’m by fields, hills, rivers & mountains. I’ll postpone neutering him. I won’t be able to get chiropractic care where I’m headed. Why would surgery be cheaper? I thought all total hip replacements were close to 6-8k?


He might not need a total hip replacement. Depends on what the specialist thinks is going on with that hip.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m anxious to hear what they have to say Monday. I really appreciate all your input.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely do not neuter him now. You need to wait until his growth plates have closed before removing hormones that contribute to growth. You may even consider waiting longer to allow him to finish growing completely, to at least 2 years old.

Exercise that builds muscle with low impact is good. Voluntary running and off leash hiking are good. It allows him to stop and rest as he needs to.

I'll just second what others have said. HD is not a reason to return him to the breeder, you can manage this or treat it effectively. The fact he is limping now does mean he has some pain, so you should ask for pain meds from the vet, and joint supplements (there are a lot to choose from, ask your vet for recommendation). I would consider Adequan injections also.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I’ve actually a good amount of time reading through hip dysplasia posts and it’s made me feel so much better. I’m hopeful that we will get through this. I’m especially excited to see the ortho vet Monday & will keep you all posted. Are adequan injections just a series & then over? I’m going to get the supplement and med recommendations from the ortho and run it by you guys as well to see if I need to add anything. Thanks!


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Here is my handsome guy 💘


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I've removed the duplicated post 

I hope the specialist gives you more clarity on what are your options be it surgical or non surgical ( THR aren't the only options!) It can be managed and your boy can be comfortable for the remainder of his life if done well. 

If ultimately after you have been given all the options and you think that its not feasible for you in the long run be it financially or lifestyle wise please consider surrendering him to a golden rescue. Your breeder has already specified that he cannot guarantee rehoming him and is unwilling to pay for his surgery as well if you return him and even suggested putting him down which is not a normal reaction from a good breeder! 

please leave him intact and do not neuter him next wednesday for his benefit as well.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Nothing happened to him, like slammed against something? Arthritic changes come pretty fast, it's not a years down the road thing. I 've seen radiographs w obvious spurs, osteophytes, thickening in 9 mo old animals. 
I do not understand why, when they had him knocked out, they didn't position him in the correct way, the ortho may be able to guess how they'd look if he were positioned correctly, but will probably want another set- what a waste...


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

No trauma that I know of. In fact I took him to an ER vet because he came in from toileting outside with a limp at 5 months. They told me CCL tear then I followed up with my vet who didn’t want imaging done until I was agreeable to neuter. She didn’t want to put him under without reason. That’s why my original post is nervous about re requesting them as he isn’t neutered. I’ll put off neutering. I think right now after reading so many positive stories I’m going to manage him myself. I’m still waiting until Monday’s appt to completely commit. I didn’t know dogs could have a good quality of life with a HD d/x.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There are places that do water physical therapy- ask the vet for a referral, and spend that 50% refund on that is my suggestion. I don't think he has great hips, but the rad isn't positioned well enough to say he needs surgery, either. It's just too poorly positioned to say, and imo, there's no excuse for a sedated dog not to have wonderful positioning.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

To begin with, I am not a Vet. Yes, I have 30+ years of Medical experience on Humans. Looking at the X-ray, I have to agree with megora and wonder if this is a dislocation due to muscle/ ligaments/ etc..etc.. which should be a easier procedure to repair . No arthritic changes noted, I did notice though on the beautiful pic of him his positioning he’s laying in. Definitely no neutering. As far as physical limitations, let the orthopedic specialist guide you! ( that’s why they make the big money) please do not turn him back to the breeder, as we know the outcome. Prayers to your family and your furry family member! Please keep us informed...David


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Maybe I’m not reading this correctly, but your vet shouldn’t make any treatment or test contingent on neutering him, especially at his age and with joint laxity. Sedation for xrays is short-acting and the dog continues to breathe on his own, so it’s not a general, like for surgery. Not sure where she was going with that.

Many young dogs are just kind of floppy, because their muscles, tendons, ligaments and joints are growing so fast. That’s why OFA evaluations aren’t done until the dog is two years old.

I am very glad to hear you’re feeling more hopeful and I hope you get good information on Monday!


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Noreaster said:


> Maybe I’m not reading this correctly, but your vet shouldn’t make any treatment or test contingent on neutering him, especially at his age and with joint laxity. Sedation for xrays is short-acting and the dog continues to breathe on his own, so it’s not a general, like for surgery. Not sure where she was going with that.
> 
> Many young dogs are just kind of floppy, because their muscles, tendons, ligaments and joints are growing so fast. That’s why OFA evaluations aren’t done until the dog is two years old.
> 
> I am very glad to hear you’re feeling more hopeful and I hope you get good information on Monday!


Nor’easter, I have to completely agree with you! Especially to be given a Dx of that multitude. I am not a Vet as I posted before but typically, you would expect to find some bone erosion on both the femur head as well as the hip socket for it to be posterior out of place due to dysplasia. just making a uneducated guess but I think she’ll find it to be dislocated which I’m hoping . As your correct that the muscles, tendons are still growing. Treatment would be minimal evasive.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Not that I am recommending it, but do they do FHO surgery for hip dysplasia? It would be a lot cheaper and dogs do well


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Dunmar said:


> Not that I am recommending it, but do they do FHO surgery for hip dysplasia? It would be a lot cheaper and dogs do well


I had bilateral FHO done for my Sheltie/Chow who had severe HD. She did great and it wasn’t horribly expensive. At the time the recommendation was that it was only for dogs weighing 50 lb or less. I just did a quick search and the ACVS is now saying 60-70 lbs, so maybe that’s an option? The orthopedist should know…


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Noreaster said:


> I had bilateral FHO done for my Sheltie/Chow who had severe HD. She did great and it wasn’t horribly expensive. At the time the recommendation was that it was only for dogs weighing 50 lb or less. I just did a quick search and the ACVS is now saying 60-70 lbs, so maybe that’s an option? The orthopedist should know…


I mean if it is a possibility and money is a problem. If it will save the pups life in the end. It would be something I would consider


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry if I sounded like I was disagreeing with your idea, Dunmar…it‘s a good suggestion and you’re right, it’s much less expensive than a THP. I think I paid something like $900 but I got the professional courtesy rate as an LVT and that was a long time ago.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've seen FHO surgeries in large labs and they recovered great! 

I have zero experience with my personal dogs needing hip surgery BUT my bridge boy, Bear, had bilateral TPLO at 12 months old to fix two torn CCL (the ACL in dogs) and he had arthritis visible on his x-rays as young as 6 months old. So it is super odd that your dog has no visible arthritis given the symptoms. FWIW - after the 8 week recovery period and the additional 8 week rehab period, Bear did amazing post-op. Likewise the senior lab I've fostered for post FHO care recovered amazing and went on to be adopted out as an active dog. 

As for supplements, we had Bear on a ton of supplements for his joints. Fish oil + Dasuquin (with MSM) + vitamin C + a standing NSAID prescription for his off days. And expectations should be adjusted re: surgery doesn't mean the dog is 100% if that makes sense. He functioned at what I consider 100% but there were still some off days, esp in the cold or if a pressure system was blowing in (but then so do my joints when the pressure fluctuates). And if he over did it he'd be sore and would struggle for a couple days. But he was still able to run, play, swim, enjoy being a dog. Ya know? 

I also advocate for keeping him intact. If the only reason to neuter is to make his energy level more manageable post-op.... there are sedatives if needed. I don't see why you'd need to permanently alter the dog for an 8 week post op period.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks you guys. I’ve cancelled the neutering appt that was scheduled Wednesday. The pressure that they give me to neuter is intense! I’m also strongly considering changing vet practices. I feel unhappy with how they are pressuring me and also not giving me the information I need. For instance the vet mentioned we needed to start supplements but only sent us home with heart worm, flea, tick, carpro and gabapentin. There wasn’t any info or script on the prescribed supplement or any list of supplements to add. Yesterday I felt like my dog was absolutely doomed to having a miserable life. Today I’m super hopeful about treatment options (that’s because of this board and site so thank you!).

It’s interesting that some of you are saying that he may have a dislocation instead. My vet was saying that arthritic changes come later but if I’m correct you guys are saying that isn’t the case? Isn’t hip laxity a sign of dysplasia though? And wouldn’t laxity less to dislocation?

Atlas is lean, but I think I can lean him down a little more as he’s almost 70lbs or so the vet thinks. Her scale was broken. He will be weighed on Monday I’m sure. You can feel his ribs which I know is important. And when he stands he is concave while looking at him from above at the abdomen area. I’ll ask the ortho vet what a good weight for him is and how much to feed him. He eats 2 cups (1 in the morning and 1 in the night) of Purina Pro plan Sport performance all life stages 30/20 salmon and rice dry food. He actually has to work for most of it too, because otherwise he eats it too fast 😊.

The vet was saying he might have an option for a different surgery that they do on younger dogs but isn’t sure since he’s right at 9 months almost 10. I’ll check into everything Monday with the ortho vet. What would be your top questions for the ortho vet? I’m creating a short but necessary list to refer to if after the doc is done speaking/explaining to refer to if needed. Thanks!


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Atlas dog, To begin with all comments like mine as well as others are opinions. But they are important opinions. Your Vet went through years of College to learn what they did. But there are additional questions that should have been addressed by your vet. Why neuter at this time.? Why not suggest every option available ? I personally believe you pick a vet just like you pick a breeder. This limping began acutely after going out to urinate. Typically it would be a progression. I think your orthopedic appointment will answer all your questions as your dealing with a specialist! Your orthopedic specialist will give you all the options available. I know there are many prayers headed your way for a great outcome ! Please keep us informed!....David


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

FWIW, I am not at all anti-neuter at the right age, but there is no way a reputable vet should have made it a requirement in order for your dog to get treatment. That borders on malpractice. I don’t know how old school your vet is, but it’s pretty common knowledge now that later neutering is better for most dogs, let alone one with possible structural issues. So I am side-eyeing her pretty hard right now. The broken scale doesn’t help.

Laxity just means looseness in this context. Dogs grow so amazingly fast (eight lbs to seventy pounds in less than a year is FAST) that often certain parts take a while to catch up, especially connective tissue like ligaments, etc. Connective tissue helps stabilize joints.

I would start with as much detail as you can remember as to how and when he started limping. Like others have said, the sudden limping after being outside is a key piece of evidence. I would let this doctor draw his/her own conclusions and not even bring up the HD diagnosis unless you’re asked.

Be sure to inform vet of the upcoming move, as well.

I would want to know...

1) Diagnosis and anything recommended in order to confirm.
2) Prognosis, short and long term
3) What to watch for.
4) Follow ups and when and how, given your move.
5) Recommended treatments and any side effects to watch for:
-Pain meds (take everything he’s on right now with you).
-Supplements 
-Therapies...massage, heat/ice therapy, swimming, injectionsetc.
6) Diet recommendations. The vet may not want him on large breed foods, for example.
7) Exercise recommendations. How much, what kind and how to know when he’s overdoing it because Goldens’ enthusiasm can outweigh their common sense pretty easily!

It would not surprise me at all to hear that his primary problem is an injury instead of HD. I will be very interested to hear what the specialist says.

Give your boy a snuggle and take it easy this weekend, yes?


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Nor’easter, very well said! And I completely agree! To many red flags have flown since I started reading this. How does a “ professional “ give proper weight based RXs without knowing the weight? Like you, I feel like they will find this as a injury versus a disease process as he started limping after a quick “pee run”. Why make the owner have to neuter before a orthopedic exam and treatment. Finances Maybe? Like you, I’m extremely interested in this thread. Whether Atlasdog realizes that he now has a lot larger family from the members here!....David


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this, and I feel bad for your dog. That said, I had littermates that both had bilateral hip dysplasia. Kodi had TPO surgery on both hips at 7 and 8 months. It was not easy, but we handled it and he lived to be nearly 14. We called him our bionic dog because of all the screws and rods. Once he was completely recovered, you'd never know he had anything wrong. TPO surgery has to be done before the growth plate closes in order to be successful, otherwise a complete hip replacement is necessary. Thankfully, we caught his condition early. Griz, his littermate was not so lucky. His hips were so bad that the surgeons at the MU vet school said that he would not be a candidate for the TPO, and we were to watch and wait to see if complete hip replacements would be an option when he was older. His hips were so bad that every vet that saw him was amazed that he could even walk, let alone run and play. I wish I had the x-rays of his hips, (we had many!) to show you just how bad they were. I looked at the ones you posted and I gotta tell ya, there is no comparison. Griz's hips were completely out of the sockets, the right worse than the left. We kept him at a healthy weight, watched his exercise, and with medicine, he managed ok. We opted not to pursue having the hip replacements because we were able to manage his pain, and as he aged, we didn't want to put him (or us!) through the long recovery. It was hard enough for Kodi to recover and spend 12 weeks crated. Griz was always happy, the happiest dog I've ever known, and we just wanted to spend as much happy times with him as possible. He was 10 1/2 when he had a heart attack and died. 

I just wanted to let you know that hip dysplasia doesn't have to be a reason to put him down, or to have surgery when the condition can be managed. Yes, it is awful to live with and it is painful, but it doesn't have to be the end of the world. Yes, it is expensive, even without surgery, but we had great vets, good medicine and were lucky! I hope that Atlas will have a long healthy life and whether or not you go the surgery route, or do what we did. I wish you the very best. We never even considered returning him, even if the not so great breeder would have taken him. I couldn't have ever given either of them up, they were my family! Having gone though all that with Griz and Kodi is the main reason that I searched high and low for a good breeder to get our Jackson. I researched, and learned as much as I could and found a great breeder. Jackson is 4 months old and close to perfect! We couldn't be happier with him. I hope it all works out for you and Atlas, and if you want any information that I could help you with, or just some encouraging words, let me know!


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you guys so much. I’m definitely going to switch vet practices as I’m now moved on from grief to anger/annoyance over all this.

I just want to clarify that the limp after toileting was at 5 months of age. He is now a couple days short of 10 months.

Thanks for the list of questions. It mirrors mine with things I need to add, so I appreciate it!

I also really appreciate all the experiences. I don’t want to give up my dog and I won’t give him up if he’ll just be put down.

Unfortunately the ortho vet knows they are thinking hip dysplasia already due to the referral and chart being faxed over. I’m still hoping they will consider other options. Which I’m sure they will as this is their speciality. I’m hoping my boy will be in good hands.

I will definitely keep you all posted and again I’m so grateful for you all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Adequan can be ongoing injections, every 3 to 4 weeks, for as long as you see it is helping. It starts out as a loading dose, once a week for a month, then go to 3 or 4 weeks apart.

The ortho vet should tell you all these options, but these are the hip surgeries that I am aware of are available. And of course, you should listen to the ortho vet's recommendations for your dog.









Surgery For Hip Dysplasia in Dogs | Memphis Veterinary Specialists & Emergency in Cordova


In todays blog our Cordova vets explain more about hip dysplasia in dogs, its symptoms and the surgeries used to treat this condition.




www.memphisveterinaryspecialists.com




*Femoral Head Ostectomy (FHO)*
FHO can benefit both young and mature dogs. This type of surgery entails removing the femoral head (ball) of the hip joint, allowing the body to create a “false” joint, which decreases the discomfort related to hip dysplasia. Dogs undergoing FHO will not see the return of normal hip function; however, it can be an effective method of managing pain.

While factors such as the size and age of your dog, as well as the severity of the condition, will all affect the price of FHO surgery, you can expect to pay from $1,200 to $2,500, including pre-surgical bloodwork, procedure, anesthesia, post-surgical care and medications. 

Following surgery, your dog could be required to remain in hospital for anywhere between several hours and several days, depending on their health, and other factors. Your veterinary surgeon will provide you with specific instructions for caring for your dog after FHO surgery, but you will need to prevent your dog from doing any strenuous physical activity for at least 30 days. In most cases, you can expect your pup to completely recover about six weeks following the operation. Once fully recovered they can resume regular physical activity.

*Double or triple pelvic osteotomy (DPO/TPO)*
These hip surgeries are most commonly performed in dogs under 10 months old, and involve cutting the pelvic bone in specific locations then rotating the segments, resulting in an improvement of the ball and socket joint. As with all surgeries, cost of this treatment varies but for most dogs it will be in the range of $3,000 for both hips.

Following these surgeries, your pooch will require several weeks before they'll be able to enjoy proper leash walks again, and will need regular physical rehabilitation (physio for dogs) in order for full mobility to return (although you may notice joint stability improve within as little as four weeks). Most dogs will recover within four to six weeks after DPO/TPO surgery.

*Total Hip Replacement (THR)*
Total hip replacement is typically the first choice for surgical treatment of hip dysplasia in dogs, since it is the most effective. THR involves using plastic and metal implants to replace the entire hip joint, bringing hip function back to a more normal range and eliminating most hip dysplasia-related discomfort.

That said, THP surgery is a drastic option and the most expensive. This surgery is usually recommended if the dog is in considerable pain or close to completely immobile. The artificial components used in THR must be custom-made for your dog, and the surgery is performed by certified veterinary surgeons. Cost of THR for hip dysplasia in dogs can be anywhere between $3,500 per hip to $7,000 depending on your dog's condition, size, age, overall health and other factors. If your dog is bilaterally affected (which is common), surgery can cost up to $14,000, including pre-surgical blood work, surgery, anesthesia and all medications.

Total hip replacement surgery usually takes about two to three hours, and your dog may need to be hospitalized for one to three days following surgery. To ensure proper healing, expect a 12-week recovery period. Even if your dog's hip dysplasia appears in both hips, surgery may only be performed on one hip at a time, allowing a three-to-six-month gap between procedures.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks for the info. It’ll be interesting to see what the specialist says.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cosequin or Dasuquin are some supplements that my vet has recommended. You should also look into adding Omega Fatty Acids supplement. Fish oil is the easiest use.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Can mylissyk’s post above regarding surgery options be pinned? This is really useful information and it would help dog owners who are hearing “hip dysplasia” and fearing the worst.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Atlasdog, Depending on the outcome of the orthopedic specialist and his Dx, is he/ she willing to work with you financially? Your finances are your business and I respect that but don’t let your decision to be made due to finances. There ARE options to get through this. I think everyone here would agree.....David


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

there are lots of funds, too, I would ask..


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I’ll check into that if needed. Thanks


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Diagnosis: Atlas saw the ortho vet on Monday. Unfortunately it is hip dysplasia. On his physical exam she noted some very subtle lameness to his right leg. She stated that if she hadn't seen the xrays she might have not even noticed. A sashay to his walk was noted. Some slight muscle wasting to his right leg (also noted on xray). The rest of his physical exam was clear- manipulation showed no pain or issues with contraction and extension. Xrays show mild hip dysplasia without signs of osteoarthritis nor fibrosis. 

Prognosis: She stated like most have heard that some dogs have this rough period before joint stabilization or scar tissue develops and do well for a period of time- some can do well into their old age before it crops up again, while others continue to decline and need more intervention. There is no way to tell which way Atlas will progress. Yearly xrays are encouraged to monitor progression as well as exams and my instinct on how well controlled his pain is and how much activity he can tolerate. I can forgo xrays while overseas or get them done there and send to her. 

Things to watch for: increased lameness, signs/symptoms of pain or discomfort, poor appetite and energy. 

Recommendations & treatments: Can be broken down into two modalities-
1. Medical Management
-maintain his weight (he was at a perfect weight of 68lbs- he could lose no more than 2lbs and prefers not to gain anymore)
-administer NSAIDS at lowest effective dose as needed to control pain, f/u with bloodwork every 6 months if using long term.
-daily administration of glucosamine supplement (dasuquin, cosequin, phycox, syovi G4 chews- follow weight based on product) and omega 3 fatty acids at 4,000mg once daily (Welactin) -may give fresh anchovies and sardines if able to calculate caloric intake and omega 3 doses. *I would appreciate your supplement recommendation brands that you prefer and where you purchase from. * 
-start pentosan injections as osteoarthritis (OA) modifier subq 0.9ml (3mg/kg) every week for 4 weeks, then subq once monthly as needed. 
-maintain an active lifestyle but limit high impact exercise that causes discomfort. Swimming and controlled walks are great, off leash is great too. Limit or avoid ball and frisbee chasing and leashed runs. Steps and sand are ok. *Would love more exercise options if you guys have any!*
-joint injections with triamcinolone and polyglyconate can be used in the future for acute flare up secondary to advance OA. (not recommended now as it can damage cartilage. 

Consider surgical treatment if/when medical treatment fails: 

2. Surgical management: 
FHO & THR- with her suggestion of THR as a better and more lasting option that FHO even though she only performs FHO. 

I contacted the breeder, received half my payment for the dog and the wish that I keep him updated on his condition and progression of the diagnosis. 

Although we are saddened by the diagnosis, we are hopeful that Atlas will never need surgery. We will start to put some money aside in the case that we face that need or any other need that may arise requiring medical treatment. We are relieved that we will be able to provide him with a good quality of life regardless of whether or not we pursue surgical options. We will know when we need to consider other options with careful input from our vet. 

The vet had no qualms about our upcoming move and management. She can manage from afar and I can work with a vet there based on her recommendations if needed. 

She prefers to either forego neutering or delay as long as possible. She also mentioned the L hip looks good for now so she was pleased about that. It may also show issues down the road. Preventative care by following the recommendations above will serve him (and us well!).

Any recommendations from anyone who has been down this road is greatly appreciated. 

I hope this thread helps anyone else that has just gotten a hip dysplasia diagnosis! I will try to keep you guys updated on his progress and I am sure I will be on here quite often asking questions! Thanks for all the support.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Atlasdog said:


> Diagnosis: Atlas saw the ortho vet on Monday. Unfortunately it is hip dysplasia. On his physical exam she noted some very subtle lameness to his right leg. She stated that if she hadn't seen the xrays she might have not even noticed. A sashay to his walk was noted. Some slight muscle wasting to his right leg (also noted on xray). The rest of his physical exam was clear- manipulation showed no pain or issues with contraction and extension. Xrays show mild hip dysplasia without signs of osteoarthritis nor fibrosis.
> 
> Prognosis: She stated like most have heard that some dogs have this rough period before joint stabilization or scar tissue develops and do well for a period of time- some can do well into their old age before it crops up again, while others continue to decline and need more intervention. There is no way to tell which way Atlas will progress. Yearly xrays are encouraged to monitor progression as well as exams and my instinct on how well controlled his pain is and how much activity he can tolerate. I can forgo xrays while overseas or get them done there and send to her.
> 
> ...


I’ve been worried about your furry family member since the start. I’m glad you got a definitive Dx and a treatment plan and it sounds like your orthopedic specialist is on top of it! Please keep us updated!...David


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi All!!! It has been a long time since I posted. I do lurk. Some people may remember me, I had Teddi who was diagnosed bilateral HD before the age of one. It was not due to environmental issues (though that may not have helped) she was poorly bred, I got her from the news paper. Learned a lot with her. ANYWAY...... Hip dysplasia is not the end. No it is not great, but Teddi had a nice life once we did her right hip. We only did one side on the recommendation of our ortho, and she "used" that leg primarily. The other was used but not weighted like the right side. However you did not notice it in her gait. Teddi did obedience, some agility, LOVED to swim. She actually had an "anti" performance attitude so she was more of a pet which was fine. First rule KEEP HD DOGS THIN!!!!! I mean lightly see ribs at all times. On the thin side of normal. Any excess weight is hard on their bodies. Also if you are considering surgery, if you have one close investigate a teaching hospital. Teddi was done at Michigan State University College of Veterinary Medicine. Her surgeon taught most of the surgeons in the area their skills, and the students do all the tech work without being paid, so cost is "lower". It is a VERY expensive surgery, and a longer post op recovery but Teddi had a great life. Did I mention her surgery was on her first birthday. We intended to wait, but she was too painful. Teddi was fine on her her back legs her entire life. I lost her at age 11 to Fibrosarcoma cancer in her face. Nothing to do with her legs. She was also bilateral elbow HD though that rarely bothered her. I am very sorry for the diagnosis. Please look at options. Oh we also started on Dasuquin early plus Adequan injections.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

DavidG said:


> I’ve been worried about your furry family member since the start. I’m glad you got a definitive Dx and a treatment plan and it sounds like your orthopedic specialist is on top of it! Please keep us updated!...David


P.S. Max’s Mom ( below) gave some very valuable advice in reference to having it done at a teaching hospital. Definitely will save you money!


----------



## Mike_L289 (Dec 18, 2015)

i had the same issue with my last golden. I only had one generation certs from the Breeder. I should have checked at least 3. We identified bilateral displeasing at six months. It was verified by UNC and the UVA Vet schools. We had to wait until she was 14 months before the replacement as they wanted her to be full grown. We had it done at UVA Vet school and couldn’t’ be happier with what they did or how she went through life. They only replaced one hip but she was able to run and play as if she had both good hips. The vet schools charged about half what Vet surgeons charged. She did take remidal but I don’t recall when she started it. She passed away right at 10 years from cancer. After healing from the replacement she had no problems going up stairs or jumping on and off the bed. Watching her play, you would not realize she had an artificial hip. My “breeder” told me he would exchange the puppy but as I knew what he would do to her that was not an option.
If you can get to a vet school, I recommend you contact them for a consult.
As an aside, I think they told me that they use the same artificial hip in goldens that they use in children.
When we came home from the surgery, I sectioned a small area in the family room and slept on a couch in the area with my puppy. We cheated a lot on the cone of shame. I also made a ramp so she would not have to go down stairs while healing. I had to help her go outside for a week or two as I recollect. It was 20 years ago.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting an update. So overall, not horrible news. FWIW I know several dogs diagnosed with HD who do competitive agility (some have had a surgery, but several who are just supported with pharmaceuticals or supplements). Fingers are crossed this will end up being a minor issue that you can manage well into his senior years.

I can't remember if I've posted this before, but the Dog Aware site has a section on arthritis that way my bible for my first dog. You may find some good recommendations there for supplements that may delay the onset of arthritis and make your dog more comfortable.

At the recommendation of one of my breeders, I keep my dogs on this product: Longevity for Dogs I can't swear it does anything but none of my dogs who have been on it have ever had any but the most minor evidence of joint pain/issues in their senior years (well, at least at the age of 11 when I lost the last two, or my current 10 year old who is still doing agility).

You may also find this article helpful:








Helping Dogs With Hip Dysplasia - Whole Dog Journal


First, I need to make it clear that there are many types of rear end lamenesses that may end up being diagnosed as hip dysplasia, but you really can't accept the diagnosis of hip dysplasia without hip x-rays. Hip dysplasia is a radiographic diagnosis, not a clinical diagnosis. That may be...




www.whole-dog-journal.com


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well I’m a big old softie and I teared up reading your update…I’m so so very relieved and happy your boy is staying with you!

This vet sounds terrific and exactly the support you need to deal with this. Whew.

Obviously we were all hoping for a different diagnosis but Atlas is now in good hands and has every chance of a great life, thanks to you and your determination. Good for you!!!!


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Atlasdog said:


> Diagnosis: Atlas saw the ortho vet on Monday. Unfortunately it is hip dysplasia. On his physical exam she noted some very subtle lameness to his right leg. She stated that if she hadn't seen the xrays she might have not even noticed. A sashay to his walk was noted. Some slight muscle wasting to his right leg (also noted on xray). The rest of his physical exam was clear- manipulation showed no pain or issues with contraction and extension. Xrays show mild hip dysplasia without signs of osteoarthritis nor fibrosis.
> 
> Prognosis: She stated like most have heard that some dogs have this rough period before joint stabilization or scar tissue develops and do well for a period of time- some can do well into their old age before it crops up again, while others continue to decline and need more intervention. There is no way to tell which way Atlas will progress. Yearly xrays are encouraged to monitor progression as well as exams and my instinct on how well controlled his pain is and how much activity he can tolerate. I can forgo xrays while overseas or get them done there and send to her.
> 
> ...


It is not what you hoped for, but at least it was not all doom and gloom. I wish you the best with Atlas.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

thanks you guys! I will keep you all updated. UVA vet school is close to me so I will keep that in mind when I come back to the states if needed.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Don’t be discouraged. My girl, pictured at 12 years old finishing her UDX and at 14 years old playing agility in the yard. She was suspected to have HD in a preliminary x-ray, I think at around 1 year and we spayed her. Probably not the best decision, but this was early 90’s and not as much was known about waiting till mature before neutering. At two years old OFA diagnosed her with moderate HD. Of course I was devastated because I had big competition plans for her. She was from a good breeder with clearances and a great pedigree. In hind sight the HD effected her very little. She ran, jumped, played and swam like a fish. The jumping was just her, she was a very high energy driven girl, just what I had asked for as my competition dog. I did go on to show her briefly in field and occasionally showed her in obedience. But mostly she swam, walked and hiked. All the swimming built great muscles in her rear. I think that swimming served her well. We also supplimented with the usual joint meds, glucosamine and chondroitin. Occasionally we did give pain meds, as needed and limited. I think they can be hard on the liver and also she had some stomach issues. On pain, unless it is disabling, I don’t agree with masking pain. With our girl as she aged and lost some of her great rear muscles she began to shift and carry her weight up front to compensate. She lived an long, happy healthy life, never requiring surgery. With very little down time due to pain. She lived to be almost 15 years old. It was liver/spleen cancer that took her life. In regards to pain, unless it is severe, disabling or not able to manage with medication, it shouldn’t be a reason to put a dog to sleep. I’m a senior, I rarely take pain meds, unless it’s temporary to manage inflammation. I can have periods when I have limited mobility due to pain/joint issues. But I still have good quality of life. Life does not have to be 100% pain free to still be a great life. Dogs often manage their pain well and still enjoy their life. I will say when I showed her in obedience in her senior years, because she loved showing, she knew all commands were optional. She never had to take a jump, or sit if it hurt. So she often declined to sit, and lost points. But she was so fun to show anyway because ran, heeled and jumped with such enthusiasm, and she loved being worked. Though I did retire her after that weekend of shows, at 12 years old. But continued letting her work and play obedience and agility in the yard.


----------



## Wanda Lea Richter (Jan 4, 2021)

Atlasdog said:


> I’m so overwhelmed and upset. I just took my 9 month old dog to vet for imaging due to recurrent limp in R leg. He was diagnosed with hip dysplasia. I’m beyond upset. Both parents hips were cleared. I know it still happens. Vet said that they are looking at replacement down the line if we can afford. If not manage with pain meds and supplements but understand that there is a possibly that it could get horribly worse or he might live with it just as a chronic condition. It’ll be a wait and see. She said in 10 years she hasn’t had a dog have hip surgery. Most manage with meds and possible therapy. I can’t do therapy unless I do it myself. I’m in a bad situation. We are moving overseas the end of July early August. She can prescribe the meds a year at a time. I can try to find a vet there and get same type of meds. I’m worried about cost and quality of life of my boy. We love him so much and our kids including an autistic son are very attached. I contacted the breeder. If I keep him he will refund 1/2 the price. If I put him down (which I can’t bear to do) he will give me a new puppy. He hasn’t had any hip issues we are the first. He was very upset by the fact that it has occurred. He has said he will work with us. He mentioned returning my dog and him possibly finding a re home for him- he said he himself if he takes him doesn’t feel that he would put out the money for hip replacements. I don’t think we could afford it either to be honest. The vet was saying by the time your finished it can be up to 8k per leg!!!??? I asked if there is an option for us to return our dog and take another puppy when he has a new litter. I’m waiting on reply. I’m feeling incredibly heart broken. I can’t imagine giving up Atlas but I’m also concerned about being able to afford long term management and then eventually having to go through with surgery or worse euthanasia especially being overseas. My husband feels like the longer we wait the more attached and painful it’ll be for the kids. He is concerned about taking a dog to Morocco that won’t be healthy, will have restricted exercise and will need to climb multiple steps to get to our house daily. Our house is by the beach and when we were asking the vet about exercise she said sand is an issue but water is ok. He feels like we need to try our luck with another dog - but I feel like the same thing could happen even if it was a different set of parents. I’m just so sad and overwhelmed. Any advice or anyone been through this? 😔


I had a girl that showed up with HD when she was 8 months . She lived to be 11yrs no surgery just meds .


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I love all these positive stories- did your dogs limp, or was the HD d/x just a coincidental finding?


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Also which brand joint supplements do your dogs like?


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Also for the fish oil, does 4,000 mg seem correct?! I’d have to give 13 tabs daily of the brand welectin she recommended!


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Atlasdog said:


> I love all these positive stories- did your dogs limp, or was the HD d/x just a coincidental finding?



As a puppy I could feel her hips clicking when I put my hand on her hips as she walked. I think there was also something in the way she ran or sat that made me think there might be a hip issue. Then the x-rays confirmed the HD.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Atlasdog said:


> Also for the fish oil, does 4,000 mg seem correct?! I’d have to give 13 tabs daily of the brand welectin she recommended!


That seems high, my husband takes 2,000mg a day and he’s about 165-170 pounds? You might have tog gradually work up to that amount. Though I’m just guessing, I don’t recall how much if any my girl got.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks for sharing you’re giving me lots of hope.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

StarBright said:


> That seems high, my husband takes 2,000mg a day and he’s about 165-170 pounds? You might have tog gradually work up to that amount. Though I’m just guessing, I don’t recall how much if any my girl got.


I just emailed the vet to clarify. It seems like a lot to me too!


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

I might have to opt for fresh sardines and anchovies if that’s the case once I move to the beach. Sardines and anchovies are so cheap there!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I would work up slowly on whatever dose your vet recommends and only introduce one new supplement at a time? I’ve had two dogs who couldn’t tolerate Dasuquin and one that fish oil gave an epic case of the all-time runs. If Atlas starts having a problem, if you introduced one variable at a time it’s easier to identify the source.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Atlasdog, please believe me when I say I’ve lost sleep over your furbaby. Ask your vet if “tumeric” can be used in our furry family members. My orthopedic surgeon advises it’s great on joints ( my knees are shot and inoperable. But he swears about it! It comes in both capsule as well as powder form.


----------



## I'm Elaine (Oct 27, 2020)

Your post sounds encouraging! I hope you will be able to manage for a long time before surgery is necessary, maybe never needed! We managed pretty well with medicine and supplements and watching Grizzy's exercise. All in all, it was not the worst thing to happen.....the worst was the sudden heart issue when he was 10 1/2. Please keep us informed about his progress. So many of us here on the forum have been where you are and we care what happens to the pups on here!


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

DavidG said:


> Atlasdog, please believe me when I say I’ve lost sleep over your furbaby. Ask your vet if “tumeric” can be used in our furry family members. My orthopedic surgeon advises it’s great on joints ( my knees are shot and inoperable. But he swears about it! It comes in both capsule as well as powder form.


 The synovi g4 she recommended contains turmeric 😊


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Hello: I just received an email about someone else who just got a hip dysplasia d/x. So I thought I’d update this thread with my boys condition. He’s doing great!! He honestly hasn’t been limping since we started treatment. I haven’t redone X-rays as I’m still over seas. When I move back to the states in another 9-12 months- I’ll take him in. He still gets his supplements and pentosen injections- and enjoys fresh bread and fish (sardines too!). He’s quite spoiled. His weight has been excellent- we still give 2 cups divided into 2x daily plus any leftovers that are ok for him to eat. I have noticed that he has muscle wasting on his hips/back legs. And quite strong shoulders. But other than that no outwardly signs. He’s still full of energy and joy so I rarely give him meds but have them as needed. If he runs at the beach (always off lead) and I notice him with lower energy afterwards I get paranoid that maybe he’s in pain and not just exhausted so I’ll give him some meds but otherwise he doesn’t seem to need it. I’m so happy we kept him. He’s just the sweetest boy and I pray that he’ll stay in good health and not need surgery later. He’s also still intact. So there is the update . I hope it provides hope to anyone during a scary diagnosis! I’ll try to enclose a photo of my handsome boy too.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Atlasdog said:


> Hello: I just received an email about someone else who just got a hip dysplasia d/x. So I thought I’d update this thread with my boys condition. He’s doing great!! He honestly hasn’t been limping since we started treatment. I haven’t redone X-rays as I’m still over seas. When I move back to the states in another 9-12 months- I’ll take him in. He still gets his supplements and pentosen injections- and enjoys fresh bread and fish (sardines too!). He’s quite spoiled. His weight has been excellent- we still give 2 cups divided into 2x daily plus any leftovers that are ok for him to eat. I have noticed that he has muscle wasting on his hips/back legs. And quite strong shoulders. But other than that no outwardly signs. He’s still full of energy and joy so I rarely give him meds but have them as needed. If he runs at the beach (always off lead) and I notice him with lower energy afterwards I get paranoid that maybe he’s in pain and not just exhausted so I’ll give him some meds but otherwise he doesn’t seem to need it. I’m so happy we kept him. He’s just the sweetest boy and I pray that he’ll stay in good health and not need surgery later. He’s also still intact. So there is the update . I hope it provides hope to anyone during a scary diagnosis! I’ll try to enclose a photo of my handsome boy too.


If you can find a pool to let him swim for exercise that is what helped my girl with HD maintain her rear muscles up until her senior years. Great exercise to build muscle without straining or wearing on the joints like running. In her later years she got the muscle wasting in the rear and very buff looking in the front end. Unfortunately we moved from having a pool when she was 6, otherwise she might not have lost her rear muscles as a senior.
He’s beautiful and it looks like he’s living the good life at the beach, my dogs are jealous. I’m so happy to hear he seems to be doing very well.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes we take him swimming frequently at the beach- but it isn’t nearly enough. When I move back to the states I’m hoping to move close to another beach and a place with a pool that he can use for exercise. Thanks for the reply and kind words. 😊


----------

